# 

## JestemJarkiem

Cześć.
Od dłuższego czasu przeglądam forum, zainspirowany dokonaniami użytkowników (zwłaszcza panów Anonim i Danielos) oraz kanałem Łukasza Budowlańca postanowiłem samemu spróbować sił w budowlance  :roll eyes:  mimo znikomej praktyki.
Budowę rozpocząłem w czerwcu 2019, obecnie jesteśmy na etapie wykończeń parteru, dokładniej najwyższy czas na wykonanie posadzki.
Miałem dogadaną ekipę na wykonie żywicy poliuretanowej, z którą niestety urwał mi się kontakt. Trudno, płakać nie będę skoro samemu daliśmy radę z postawieniem domu to i posadzka musi się udać.
Czy są osoby, które mają doświadczenie z położeniem takiej posadzki? 
Na początku chcę wylać kotłownię i garaż jako plac treningowy - żywica epoksydowa, następnie biała żywica poliuretanowa dekoracyjna w pomieszczeniach użytkowych na parterze, łączenie 70 m2. Zależy nam na uzyskaniu efektu tafli, bez progów itp.
Czy są osoby mające doświadczenie w tym temacie, które są w stanie coś podpowiedzieć, doradzić? Na youtube jest mało materiałów na ten temat.
Być może ma ktoś sugestie dotyczące produktów? Na tą chwilę jestem zdecydowany na zakup materiałów z firmy techniplast.

Z góry dziękuję za udzielone rady.

----------


## B_i_U

Też jestem zainteresowany tematem. Trochę ciężko zgłębić ten temat. Często system składa się z kilku warstw i ciężko obliczyć nawet koszty. Ponadto prawie zawsze pisze, że to na balkon lub garaż, więc nie do końca wiem jak z toksycznością tych materiałów. Nawet niektóre firmy przyznają się, że są tam związki rakotwórcze. Co do trwałości to też są różne opinie, a jest ich tak mało, że ciężko o jednoznaczne wnioski. Żywicy epoksydowej nie chcę ze względu na żółknięcie.
Ja zastanawiam się też nad mikrocementem, chociaż ten efekt często jest trochę rustykalny czego chciałbym uniknąć. Czy żywica, czy mikrocement to i tak pokryte to by było pewnie lakierem poliuretanowym.
Podoba mi się też posadzka dekoracyjna samopoziomująca Webera, ale to przekracza moje jednoosobowe możliwości techniczne. Trudne też do zdobycia.
Zamiast mikrocementu myślę też nad użyciem białego kleju do płytek z zatopioną siatką i pomalowanie lakierem poliuretanowym. Wersja supertania. Na próbę zrobię jakieś mniej ważne pomieszczenie.

Jak widać trochę mam mętlik w głowie.
Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## JestemJarkiem

Jestem już po wykonaniu posadzki. Tak jak pisałem, w garażu i kotłowni robiłem sam, pomagał mi teść, który jest lakiernikiem i miał kontakt z żywicami. Konkluzja jest taka, że jeżeli jesteś bardzo dokładny, dobrze wykonasz podłoże i rozplanujesz prace zrobisz to bez problemu. Z garażu jestem zadowolony takie 7/10 co uważam za dobry wynik jak na pierwszy raz. Są niedoskonałości jakieś paprochy ze ścian się wtopiły, mucha, sierść ale było to widać pierwszego dnia. Teraz powierzchnia już się unormowała, jedyny błąd jaki zrobiłem to wybór bardzo szorstkiej powierzchni, jak kleiłem płytki w kotłowni to klej wtapia się w to i trudniej domyć. Z gładkiej powierzchni zszedłby od razu.
Nie zdecydowałem się na samodzielne wykonanie posadzki dekoracyjnej, wziąłem firmę z Tczewa, jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni z efektu choć i tu będzie kilka poprawek - standard według wykonawcy. Efekt jest mega.
Ekipa jak widziała posadzkę w garażu mówili że jak na amatora wykonanie jest bardzo dobre. Podsumowując - da się ale trzeba mieć wysoki próg tolerancji na niedoskonałości albo być super dokładnym. Bardzo jestem ciekaw tego patentu na biały klej i siatkę - skad taki pomysł? Być może takie rozwiązanie zastosowałbym na poddaszu  :smile:  :stir the pot:

----------


## ACCel

Ile cię wyszła taka posadzka w garażu? Ja chciałem szlifować beton, ale w międzyczasie się mi odechciało  :big grin:

----------


## B_i_U

> ...
> Ekipa jak widziała posadzkę w garażu mówili że jak na amatora wykonanie jest bardzo dobre. Podsumowując - da się ale trzeba mieć wysoki próg tolerancji na niedoskonałości albo być super dokładnym. Bardzo jestem ciekaw tego patentu na biały klej i siatkę - skad taki pomysł? Być może takie rozwiązanie zastosowałbym na poddaszu


Podobnie robią posadzki z mikrocementu. Tam gdzie jest prawdopodobieństwo pęknięć dają siatkę (wygląda jak elewacyjna; może jest troszkę cieńsza). Kładą dwie warstwy mikrocementu każdorazowo szlifując. Następnie lakierują to np. lakierem poliuretanowym bezbarwnym. Ja chcę podobnie tylko zamiast mikrocementu użyć elastycznego białego kleju do płytek. Pokończę kilka prac i zrobię jakieś pomieszczenie na próbę.

----------


## JestemJarkiem

Ok 65 zł za metr za materiał + koszt narzędzi ale to zostaje więc nie wliczam. Można to zrobić taniej np. powłoka malarska żywiczna, są zestawy dostępne. Ja chciałem mieć te 3 mm na posadzce więc jest drożej.

----------


## B_i_U

A ile kosztowało zrobienie przez firmę i jakich składników użyli?

Ja trochę obawiam się szkodliwych związków w żywicach. Większość zestawów dedykowana jest na balkony/tarasy i garaże, czyli pomieszczenia do czasowego przebywania ludzi. Nie wiem czy firmy wykonujące posadzki to olewają, czy dysponują innymi materiałami?!

----------


## JestemJarkiem

Posadzka dekoracyjna 240 zł/m2. Żywica STO, lakier z wykończeniem matowym. 5 lat gwarancji, wszystkie poprawki w cenie do uzyskania prawidłowego efektu.

----------


## ACCel

To cena prawie jak marmur  :wink:

----------


## B_i_U

Jeden mały pokój zaciągnąłem już pierwszą warstwę białym klejem CM16 na próbę. Efekt mnie zadowolił. Klej dobrze się układa i daje się szlifować. Po przeszlifowaniu minimalnie łapie beżowy odcień za co są odpowiedzialne ziarna piasku. Następna warstwa będzie z małą domieszką kleju szarego (15%).

Zamówiłem też lakier Hydrograff HP od Noxan'a 2,5L satyna. Polakieruje tym także parapety betonowe własnej produkcji. Lakier ma atesty higieniczny PZH i inne badania, czego brakuje mi w przypadku innych lakierów.

----------

